# A Great Way To Break In Your Cube



## nitrocan (Sep 29, 2008)

I've accidentally found this amazing way to break in your cube. It can be used as a re-break in (which I did) too.

What you will need:
-The cube that you want to break in.
-A New Type D
-A New Type A

To do this, you take the edges and corners of your cube and put them on the New Type A cube (Type A Core + A Centers(springs, washers etc.) + Your Cubies)
Then take the New Type D cubies and put them on the core of your cube (Your Cube's Core + Your Cube's Centers + New D Cubies)

Set the cube with your core to medium and the New Type A core cube to high tension (not the highest, enough to make it turn with fingers)

Now here comes the boring part: Solve both cubes like you solve your normal cubes for about a week.

Since the New Type D sucks and locks up like nothing else, it will get you mad and you will want to destroy the cube and the lock ups will smoothen the core. The New Type A, has some pretty large centers, so it will smoothen your cubies. Then take your cubies from the A cube and put them back. The result:

-MUCH softer cube
-Much less lock ups
-Smoother and faster 

Who wants more?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Who wants more?



How about a cube that you can just buy and break in for a while and ends up turning great without having to go through all this hassle?

No seriously, am I the only one who thinks all this hybrid cube making is kind of superfluous? Going by the number of threads about this, people seem to be convinced nowadays that the only way to make a good cube is to use core A with screws from a type F, corners from a type Q and edges from a type S.

Why does it have to be so complicated?


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 29, 2008)

We just need a little bit of love  Haha, and a lot of one on one time (i.e. only use that cube for a long period, not switch between that cube and another cube).


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 29, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> We just need a little bit of love  Haha, and a lot of one on one time (i.e. only use that cube for a long period, not switch between that cube and another cube).



I like you


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you need to know your cube 
I didn't actually "try to find" this method. I realised that the new Type D that I bought had a very bad core, so I decided to take the cubies and put them im the JSK core, and the JSK cubes to my A core, and today, I realized that I have made a mistake (took me a week to realize haha ). I put the cubes in their previous position, and now the JSK is better than ever.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> We just need a little bit of love  Haha, and a lot of one on one time (i.e. only use that cube for a long period, not switch between that cube and another cube).



Love your cubes and they will love you back


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 30, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants more?
> ...



Because everything gets like that when you take it seriously.

I remember when i started skateboarding. All i wanted was a board and some griptape stuck on the top. Now, when i go buy a board, i make sure that it's exactly 7.5" wide, and that the wheels are a ertain hardness, and a certain size (54mm).

Once you take stuff seriously, you want the stuff you use to be EXACTLY right. Some people like such complicated cubes.


----------



## Rama (Sep 30, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants more?
> ...



I'm with you.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 30, 2008)

This method doesn't require any hybrid cubes though. You can break in any cube. The type A and the D are the tools. I've decided not to make hybrids anymore. They always have problems. (I have one that I already made.)


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2008)

Rama said:


> I'm with you.


Me, too.

And I got the feeling that as soon as someone proclaims a new best cube or best way to make the best cube, others try it and report they don't like it. So yeah.


----------



## jcuber (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants more?
> ...



there's a type Q and S?!


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 5, 2008)

jcuber said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


You know he is talking figuratively right?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 5, 2008)

*type-a question*

i have a new [old] type-a cube and it pops alot [more than my old [old] type-a cube] and i'm curious if this will go away if i break this cube in alot more. i dont remember having this problem with my older one


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 5, 2008)

Lets hope he means type S and Q cubes are figuratively. Because Im confused with types a, a II, b, c, and D cubes, and with the new and old ones >,< let alone more. Also, what seems to **** me off is the varying quality of cubes from each indiviudual cube too. My storebough sucked, my friends was a lot better, my rubiks DIY rocks, my friends sucks. But with a little love, care, and lots of spare time my sotre bought is wayyy better now (I still love my DIY mroe though )


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 5, 2008)

ah I'm just waiting for the "How to break in a V5" thread.

"What you will need is a black V5 and a white V5 First disassemble both and then put piece 5 next to piece 2 and then sand piece 56 and assemble it next to piece 36, also cut exactly (or it won't work) 0.054858343 mm of plastic off the left side of piece 36..." sorry, just had to do a parity on this (misspelling intended)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, he was talking figuratively...but I swear, how many different cubes do people need?
A broken in type A feels the exact same as a broken in type D to me, and I've even felt a storebought that I thought was a DIY. 
This is starting border on superstition, methinks.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 5, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Yes, he was talking figuratively...but I swear, how many different cubes do people need?
> A broken in type A feels the exact same as a broken in type D to me, and I've even felt a storebought that I thought was a DIY.
> This is starting border on superstition, methinks.



We're going to start conspiracy theories on which cubes are better, there will also be "myth cubes" which have been talked about but never seen. Some of these people get a bit too crazy. The farthest I've ever gone to customizing a 3x3 is putting Rubik's corners on a type A (my OH cube)


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

A way to break ur cube.
That's not me for your information.


----------



## SajberPinGu (Oct 6, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> A way to break ur cube.
> That's not me for your information.



Not good, very easy that the plastic becomes too hot and we all know what happens then.


----------



## Ton (Oct 6, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you.
> ...



I only know that if Rama and me perpare a cube, they will be the best cube all are just Rubik's....


----------



## VirKill (Oct 6, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you.
> ...



Hahahaha... It's already happened


----------



## supercube (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think its a lie when they say "this is the best" just someones opinion. everyone can have diffrent methods and still say its the best cause its the best for what they like


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to build a break-in machine. It will rise to defeat me.


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 7, 2008)

SajberPinGu said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > A way to break ur cube.
> ...



What does happen when the plastic becomes too hot? does it melt? or another crazy bad thing? Whenever i have accidentally left my cube in my dads cars glove compartment the stickers actually seem to shift a little...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 7, 2008)

> What does happen when the plastic becomes too hot? does it melt?


I remember someone posted this:


Wikipedia said:


> ABS is flammable when it is exposed to high temperatures, such as a wood fire. It will "boil", then burst spectacularly into intense, hot flames.


I don't think you'll have to worry about your cube melting, just the stickers as they can bubble up or become discolored.


----------

